# Wing Thickness - P-51B/C vs P-51D



## ronl (Jul 26, 2009)

Can anyone confirm whether there was a difference in the wing thickness between the P-51B/C and the P-51D Mustang? I have read that the P-51D was modified to have a slightly thicker wing to allow for the upright installation of the three .50 cal machine guns to correct the jamming problems that occured in the P-51B/C (the two wing guns were mounted at an angle). However, I have also read that there was no difference in thickness and that the guns were just mounted upright with a redesigned feed system for the guns, and things worked fine. 

Hoping someone can provide an answer to this question. 

Thanks. 

Ron


----------



## drgondog (Jul 26, 2009)

ronl said:


> Can anyone confirm whether there was a difference in the wing thickness between the P-51B/C and the P-51D Mustang? I have read that the P-51D was modified to have a slightly thicker wing to allow for the upright installation of the three .50 cal machine guns to correct the jamming problems that occured in the P-51B/C (the two wing guns were mounted at an angle). However, I have also read that there was no difference in thickness and that the guns were just mounted upright with a redesigned feed system for the guns, and things worked fine.
> 
> Hoping someone can provide an answer to this question.
> 
> ...


It was the latter case for the mounts.

The difference between the B/C and D wing was a longer root chord for the D to provide more room for re-designed leading edge to accomodate a different wheel door and uplock design.

The P-51H DiD have a different, and slightly thinner laminar flow wing, and had a straight leading edge all the way from fuselage to tip


----------



## ronl (Jul 27, 2009)

Drgondog,

Thanks for the clarification. 

Ron


----------

